# Exciting Cranberry Marmalade News



## jimandpj

The cranberry marmalade from Candle Science was a very good seller for us. When it suddenly became "candles only" we had a lot of upset customers.

We've tried every cranberry anything out there. Nothing was close. We sent it to 3 separate fragrance companies. They all tried 2-3 times to duplicate it and didn't come close.

Did Jim give up? Nope. He worked with a different company and they got it! It's extremely close to the original and it is body safe. 

Jim soaped it and it soaps great with no acceleration or discoloration. He did a blind sniff test between a bar of our old cranberry and a bar of this new one. Half of us guessed correctly which was which and the other half guessed wrong. So it's really close.

Since this forum has always been so helpful, I'm going to make this fo available here when we order it. We usually order enough to last us 6 months - 1 year, so plan accordingly because I won't have extra to sell in between.

Cost is $15 per pound plus cost of container and shipping. We have tons of old fragrance containers that we were just planning to reuse. Please let me know how many pounds you want. Also let me know if you do not want a recycled container and if you want me to purchase you a new container for shipping.

Please be aware that I am not making any money on this. I'm just doing this to "give back".

We are getting ready to move into our new house in May. While I plan to get these shipped out as soon as the order arrives, it may take a little bit extra if things are going crazy with the move.

Jim will probably place the order on Monday, 4/22/13 so all orders must be in by then.

PJ


----------



## hsmomof4

I will take 5 pounds. Thanks!


----------



## a4patch

I want 5 pounds, a recycled container is fine with me. A recycled container for shipping is fine also.


----------



## eam

I'm in for 5 pounds also. Recycled container, recycled shipping materials are fine by me, too!

Thanks, PJ, for doing this.
Elizabeth


----------



## hsmomof4

Oh, and all of the recycled stuff is fine.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

I will take five lbs as well. Recycled is fine. Thank you!
Becky


----------



## Anita Martin

I'd like 5 pounds. Thanks! Recycled is fine.


----------



## 2Sticks

Please put me down for 5lbs too. Recycled everything is fine for me  Thank you so much for doing this for all of us!


----------



## swgoats

Do you mind selling me 1lb? Sounds yummy!


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

Actually, I will take ten lbs if you have that much available. I told Bill I asked for five, and gets aid that was not nearly enough , and to get ten!


----------



## VickiLynne

I'll take 10 lbs with all the recycling too. 

Thanks,

Vicki/NC


----------



## jimandpj

I haven't ordered it yet, so whatever you want (1 pound or 10 pounds) is fine. 

PJ


----------



## adillenal

I would like 5 pounds and recycled is fine with me.


----------



## Greylady

5 lbs and recycled is fine with me. Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Blackberry Farm

Would you please put me down for 3 pounds? The recycled containers would be fine.

Thank you.


----------



## Gunnie

Id like 3 pounds also. And recycled is fine. Thanks.


----------



## jimandpj

OK - I'm passing this on to Jim to order. This is what I have, so let me know if there are any changes ASAP:

Stacey (hsmomof4) – 5 lb
Peggy Sue (a4patch) – 5 lb
Elizabeth (eam) – 5 lb
Becky (Becky- DixieDoesAlpines) – 10 lb
Anita (Anita Martin) – 5 lb
Tamera (2Sticks) – 5 lb
Angie (swgoats) – 1 lb
Vicki (VickiLynne) – 10 lb
LaNell (adillenal) – 5 lb
Betty (Greylady) – 5 lb
Michele (Blackberry Farm) – 3 lb
Dawn (Gunnie) – 3 lb

PJ


----------



## a4patch

I am thinking you will send us an invoice? If that is not the plan please let me know. my business paypal is [email protected]


----------



## jimandpj

Yes, it is supposed to arrive soon. I'll get them boxed and shipping figured and send everyone an invoice. 

PJ


----------



## jimandpj

The cranberry fo has arrived! If you have requested some, please send an email to soap at goatmilkstuff.com and include:

Full name
DGI username
Shipping Address
Paypal Address if you have one
Phone number if you need to pay over the phone with a credit card
How many pounds you want

We will get them packaged and give you a total.

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## a4patch

Should we have received an invoice? I sent my requested info to the site and have not received the invoice.


----------



## swgoats

Wow, got mine; it's delicious! I'm not going to want to sell any soap I make with it, lol.


----------



## adillenal

I received my fragrance and I am using it in a wax melt right now. Very nice fragrance. I will be making soap and wax melts with this. Glad I ordered 5 pounds. AND THANK YOU FOR THE OFFER TO SELL To us.


----------



## hsmomof4

Great job on the dupe, PJ! It smells exactly like the original!


----------



## 2Sticks

I received mine too, thank you very much! I didn't mean to be rude with my lateness, actually I thought I had already posted about it and when I looked, I realized I hadn't. I appreciate you going through all the time and effort to offer the Cranberry Marmalade to us


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

I'm really pleased too!


----------



## jimandpj

We've sent out all the cranberry that we have received payment from. There are 2 people who we have not heard back from despite sending out multiple emails and reminders. If you have not received yours, please give us a call. Thanks!

PJ


----------



## Gunnie

I'm very pleased also. Have a batch curing now. Thank you so much for offering this to us.


----------



## fattyaddie

If you were to have extra I would love 2lbs of it. Just let me know 
Thanks
Jenene


----------



## jimandpj

Anita and Jenene,

Please send an email to soap at goatmilkstuff.com and include:

Full name
DGI username
Shipping Address
Paypal Address if you have one
Phone number if you need to pay over the phone with a credit card
How many pounds you want

We will get them packaged and give you a total.

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## VickiLynne

PJ, 

Sorry for the lateness in replying but I have received my fragrance and it is heavenly! Thank you for putting this together!

Vicki/NC


----------

